# Wow Ladies!



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Have we all gone into hibernation? Pretty quiet around here. I might just have to get an outing together just to stir some things up!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

No kidding!! Not much happenin' over in this forum!

Did you say outing, Barb?? I've got some dogs that need to be ran, how about us women get out and shoot some cottontails...


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

havent been posting much, just lurking


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been trying to get our "stuff" together for a month in Florida. Been hanging out in the Florida Sportsmen forums, trying to learn about shore fishing in salt water. And....praying it gets a lot warmer down there before we leave!

Good hunting to you ladies who go for a bunny run.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Have fun and be safe in FL!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Barb, will do!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been planning our wedding in July, trying to learn how to snowmobile when the man isn't breaking our sleds, and playing wii super mario. yep, that's about it.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations bluesun. 

I have been working way too hard. About another month of this over time crap and I'll be back to 3 day weekends and on the Big Man chasing those steelies. Until then, over time, nothing but, overtime.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

bluesun7602 said:


> I've been planning our wedding in July


Congrats!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

timberdoodle528 said:


> No kidding!! Not much happenin' over in this forum!
> 
> Did you say outing, Barb?? I've got some dogs that need to be ran, how about us women get out and shoot some cottontails...


I'd be up for that!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

If I wear a dress, can I come?

careful, you KNOW I'll do it


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Neal said:


> If I wear a dress, can I come?
> 
> careful, you KNOW I'll do it


 Bait them with Chocolate


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> I'd be up for that!


Lets do it, Barb. I'm sure there's gotta be a guy with some good rabbit property that would less us women chase rabbits on. 

Neal, you're just looking for an excuse to play dress up in women's clothes. Your avatar makes sense now. :lol:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congrats Bluesun!

An outing sound fun. I'm been busy with work and then preparing for my trip. I'm currently in Australia soaking up some sun and visiting my family. If you can come up with a fun outing to make the winter weather seem more inviting, I'm all for that right about now, haha!


----------

